# green tree frogs



## SPOTTEDMAC (Sep 21, 2008)

hello all in the group i am in sydney and am after some frogs to populate a brand new enclosure im fter green trees or white lipped or red eyes maybe can any one help or point me in the right direction 
thanks in advance to all help


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't get GTFs they'll keep you awake ALL NIGHT!


----------



## SPOTTEDMAC (Sep 21, 2008)

here is a pic of enclosure it has a water fall and i think they will love it


----------



## FAY (Sep 21, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Don't get GTFs they'll keep you awake ALL NIGHT!




They do not.....we have them in the lounge room and they hardly ever croak ( we have 2 males and four females).They are the best to get that is actually close to a pet of the frog species.


----------



## SPOTTEDMAC (Sep 21, 2008)

ok thanks for the advice but i still am after some type of froggys to put in there any ideas where from i have 6 snakes they seem easier to come by than frogs


----------



## FAY (Sep 21, 2008)

Best is to put your request in the Wanted To Buy Forum.


----------



## SPOTTEDMAC (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah dont get answers there so thought i might ask here but thanks


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> They do not.....we have them in the lounge room and they hardly ever croak ( we have 2 males and four females).They are the best to get that is actually close to a pet of the frog species.



Perhaps there's a difference in the croakiness of different localities of GTFs. I can only speak for the wild ones around Darwin and believe me they could wake the dead.


----------



## SPOTTEDMAC (Sep 21, 2008)

any know where i can get then ??


----------



## imalizard (Sep 21, 2008)

I here white lips are nosiy too? GTF ar great frogs to keep but i would go with golden bell frogs


----------



## FAY (Sep 21, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Perhaps there's a difference in the croakiness of different localities of GTFs. I can only speak for the wild ones around Darwin and believe me they could wake the dead.





Maybe the fact that Darwin is always warm and humid..they are always in the mood Gordo LOL
Sydney is a lot cooler so that may shut them up a bit...


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2008)

Well it's only in the wet that they are noisy too. It's really bizzare the way they get their choruses going. You'll start by hearing one at the end of the road starting to croak and then every second or so another one will start that's sitting close by till there are hundreds going at it. It radiates out like a ripple in a pond, truly horrible when ur trying to watch TV.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 21, 2008)

I would like to know as well.I'm looking for some white lips or red eyes. Hey mate PM sent!


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 21, 2008)

If you guys are in Sydney, I would suggest joining the Frog and Tadpole Society (FATS). We often have rescued frogs available for adoption and members occasionally breed the species you are looking for. However to purchase rescued frogs you need to be a member of FATS. Their website is http://www.fats.org.au/Welcome.html and the next meeting is Oct 10 at Homebush. 

Hope that helps,

Aaron


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 3, 2008)

nice set up! i would consider maybe getting a few vines in there or something...but appart from that its awsome!


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great enclosure,ive got 10-12 big green tree frogs,any where from 30+ little green and brown frogs around the garden,when i first came here,7months ago there was only a couple around.I cant beleive how many there is at the present,its great i go out at nite 2 watch them...


----------



## mitch_eshays2008 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Red eyed green tree frogs for sale*

*I HAVE 2 RED EYES FOR SALE 2 FOR 120!!!!*

*!!!!!!! and a tank with a waterfall in it for 80 the tank is 2ft high 30 long and 40 width!!!!!!!!*


----------



## zabbay (Nov 4, 2008)

As I have just said to one of the other people we are moving to NSW and have a tank ,stand and 6 green tree frogs if you are interested email me [email protected]


----------

